# Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11



## Echinopsis (19. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir veranstalten am kommenden Montag (*22.11*) einen Themenchatabend, diesesmal ist unser Thema "*Miniteiche*".
Ich freue mich sehr über rege Beteiligung!
Der Themenchatabend beginnt dieses mal um *19:30 Uhr*.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## michi(72) (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Hallo Daniel,
hab das mit dem Themenabend gerade das erste Mal gelesen. Wie läuft das? 
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## scholzi (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Hi Michi
du meldest dich zum angegebenen Tag und Uhrzeit im Chatabendraum an....
hier gehts lang....* defekter Link entfernt *
wenn du das erste mal da bist, musst dir einen Account anlegen und am besten den gleichen Nickname verwenden wie hier im Forum...
Du findest den Chat auch oben in der Leiste unter Community.
Anleitung und Fragen dazu https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26854


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Besser hätte mans nicht erklären können, danke Robert. 

Morgen Abend isses soweit! Nicht vergessen!!


----------



## scholzi (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Hi Daniel....
hab mich an deine Anleitung erst später besonnen...:smoki
das Forum ist natürlich auch einfacher neben Portal und Forum zu finden..
Der weg über Community ist aber schöner.... irgendwie reizvoller


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Hallo 
michi, ... im Gegensatz zum normalen, offenen chat geht es , wie der Name schon sagt, bei einem Themenchatabend um ein bestimmtes Thema. Diessmal eben um Miniteiche. 
Meist steht dann an den Abenden auch ein Experte im chat zur Verfügung (z.B. wars beim Thema Kakteen Daniel). 
Soll wohl ne Überraschung werden wer diesmal als Experte da ist... als aufmerksamer Leser des Forums tippe ich entweder auf den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15/]Grandmaster of Miniponds[/URL] oder auf die Moderatorin des Unterforums Miniteiche (Blumenelse). Lass Dich überraschen wer als Experte da ist. Wenn Dich Miniteiche interessieren solltest Du Dir die Tipps von den beiden nicht entgehen lassen. 

Viel Spaß und liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Eigentlich wars wieder so geplant wie das letzte mal (Teich winterfest machen) - User helfen User, ohne das festlegen eines Experten.

Ich werde versuchen später auch mal in den Chat zu kommen, kann es aber nicht versprechen. Seit heute Morgen gehts mir nicht so gut, Schnupfen..Husten, Schwindlig! Das ganze Programm!


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Moin.

Wie war es denn gestern abend noch so?

Für mich war es mein erster Themenchatabend und bis 20.15 Uhr war er eher enttäuschend (ruhig, kein Experte), sodass ich dann lieber 5 gerade sein lassen und "Die Säulen der Erde" angesehen habe.
Wenn es immer 1,5 h "Aufwärmzeit" braucht, wie mir mitgeteilt wurde, dann finde ich es merkwürdig und würde den Beginn nach hinten verlegen. 

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die niemand teilen muss.


----------



## Eugen (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Auch moin

Ich wollte eigentlich,konnte aber dann wegen Problemen mit dem Inet-Zugang nicht.
Als alles wieder ging,war keiner mehr da.


----------



## Susanne (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

19:30 ist arg früh für Leute, die meist bis 20 Uhr arbeiten. Bin selten vor 20:30 daheim ... finde die Idee aber grundsätzlich gut. Ohne Experte oder ohne Themen-Moderator wirds aber vermutlich schwierig werden. Wenn ein paar Start-Fragen mal im Raum stehen, kommt das ganze auch durch Diskussion darüber in Schwung. Wenns paßt bin ich das nächste Mal da und stell ganz viele blöde Fragen, das kann ich ganz toll 

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Piddel (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Miniteiche" am 22.11*

Wollte auch teilnehmen aber auf der Arbeit war die Hölle los.

Wiederholung wäre toll.


----------

